# mysql 5.0: CSV Import: Bestimmte Strings NULL setzen



## deadland (17. Januar 2008)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe eine CSV import:


```
load data infile 	'/home/solardb/0706.csv' INTO TABLE solardb

FIELDS TERMINATED BY ';' Lines Terminated By 	'\n'

(@timestamp, fella_ac, fella_dc, wiese_ac, wiese_dc, lorentz_ac, lorentz_dc)

set timestamp	=	(str_to_date(@timestamp, '%d.%m.%Y %H:%i:%s.%f' ));
```

Wie schaffe ich es, dass er den String "---" als NULL setzt?

Danke


----------



## deadland (17. Januar 2008)

Fast gelöst:

string durch \N ersetzen

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/null-values.html

Aber jetzt habe ich das Problem, das in der CSV Datei jede Zeile mit \n (Enter) aufhört und dann scheint es nicht zu funktionieren ...

Also zB.

123;\N;\N

wird nicht zu 

123 NULL NULL

sondern zu 

123 NULL 0

und das ist natürlich nicht das Wahre


----------



## kschmidt (18. Januar 2008)

Erzeugst Du die Inport Datei selbst?


----------



## deadland (18. Januar 2008)

Ja, aber ich verwende ein Freeware Tool, dass mir viele XLS in CSVs konvertiert und das Programm unterstütz keine Option um eine Zeile mit einem bestimmten Zeichen zu beenden.


----------



## kschmidt (18. Januar 2008)

Auch wenn es jetzt nach Werbung klingt, probier es doch mal mit dem OSS-Tool Talend.
Damit kannst Du die Daten gleich von A nach B schieben. Ferner kann Dir das Teil
auch die richtige Bulk-Datei für den mysql Loader erzeugen. Ist im übrigen von mysql,
oder muss ich jetzt SUN sagen, zertifiziert.
Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Oracle - Loader. Hier sind die Formatvorgaben
noch anspruchsvoller als bei mysql.

ks


----------



## deadland (18. Januar 2008)

Okay, nur wo kann ich das Tool runterlade oder müsste ich das kaufen?

Weil hier bin ich nicht fündig geworden:

http://www.mysql.de/products/tools/

PS Bin nur Student und ich arbeite an einem kleinen Projekt, sprich große Ausgaben sind nicht möglich


----------



## kschmidt (18. Januar 2008)

Keine Lizenskosten, da OpenSource und GPL.
http://www.talend.com/download.php

Habe auch kein Geld zu verschenken. ;-)
ks


----------



## deadland (18. Januar 2008)

Dank, aber uff, was ist denn das ... Da brauche ich erst eine Woche bis ich durchblicke. 

Aber ich werde wohl in den sauen Apfel beisen müssen, um das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## kschmidt (18. Januar 2008)

Schau Dir am besten die animierten Flash-Filmchen an. 
http://www.talendforge.org/tutorials/menu.php
Das hat mir auch geholfen.

ks


----------

